
Announcing Git Integration for Atom and GitHub Desktop Beta - moritzplassnig
https://github.com/blog/2362-announcing-git-integration-for-atom-and-github-desktop-beta
======
bepotts
Where is the Linux version?

These are the types of applications that make me want to break down a buy a
Mac.

~~~
icey
Well... it's open source and Electron works on Linux. Give it some time,
perhaps some enterprising soul will submit a tested patch to get it running on
Linux. Not sure if it's widely known or not, but there are only a handful of
people at GitHub who use Linux as their primary OS. Better to ship a tested
version than to guess that it works for people.

